# Nvidia GeForce 6150 le VERY slooooooooow



## sylviad1 (Jan 28, 2001)

We just bought a new HP Pavilion Slimline desktop and I've been having several weird problems so I went to PC Pitstop and ran their tests and found that my C drive uncached speed was 10 mb/s and the Nvidia GeForce 6150 le speed was 98.06 mb/s. I went into the device manager and updated all the drivers I could, restarted the computer and then went back to Pitstop and reran the tests and my C drive was 39 mb/s and the Nvidia was 90 mb/s. Our monitor is a 20" ViewSonic HD. A problem that may or may not be connected is after the computer hibernates, it will not wake up. Any suggestions from anyone?


----------



## Kasebrot (Aug 18, 2007)

Go to HP website and make sure you have all updated drivers. For your video driver goto http://www.nvidia.com. Video drivers on manufacturers websites are usually out of date and can cause issues resuming from hibernation or even standby...


----------



## sylviad1 (Jan 28, 2001)

Thanks for the quick reply. I had already updated the driver, but I went ahead and downloaded the driver and followed their instruction on installing it. I went back to pcpitstop and ran the tests again and the speed was still 90.??. C drive was at 35, so basically there was no change. Could the monitor's resolution be causing any problems with the driver?
1680x1050


----------



## Kasebrot (Aug 18, 2007)

It could be since that is a high resolution. The 6150 really isn't that high end of a gaming card. I suggest trying to run the test at 1024x768 or 1280x1024. If you want to game I suggest ATi Radeon X1950XT. Very good card for AGP.


----------



## ferrethouse (Aug 30, 2007)

I have the same HP Pavilion and nVidia graphics card. I also experience the hibernation problem. I found that it started after a windows update. I removed the latest windows update and the problem is gone.


----------



## mmjg71 (Feb 5, 2008)

This sounds like the problem my computer now has, it says " no vga or dvi input " and goes to sleep!!
Help


----------



## jennd5366 (Feb 5, 2008)

I have the HP Slimline also w/ a 22" Westinghouse monitor. The NVIDIA download pops up everyday and i have NO IDEA what it is. when i clicked on it, everything on my monitor seemed to enlarge. I dont want to download anything that i dont know what its about... can u tell me what it is and what its for? My computer constantly goes to sleep within 5 minutes...I have it set to sleep after 30min??!! And the only way it will turn back on is if i completely shut it down. Doesnt turn back on if i set it to sleep mode.


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

vista has serious issues of hibernation, wakeup etc.... the SP1 is supposed to fix that.

The 6150 is the onboard graphics chip... its fine for desktop and everyday stuff.. very light gaming (2002 games and OLDER)... but it'll kill an intel-onboard graphics.


----------



## Myke91 (Feb 22, 2008)

Since this is one of the few places I've found discussing my video card, I thought I'd give it try about my problem.

I&#8217;m running Vista Home premium on an HP slimline attached to a 55&#8221; Plasma TV using my VGA port. The Video card is a Nvidia GeForce 6150 LE. I also have an HD USB Tuner and playback is done on Window Media Center. Resolution is 1024 X 768 with a refresh rate of 60.

For the first few months everything worked fine. HD recorded playback and live full screen HD looked unbelieveable good. About three or four months ago HD broadcasts (playback and live TV) became jerky &#8211; looking like frames were being skipped. When I reduce the size of the window, the HD picture looks normal. While playing, the CPU is loafing along at 30% and with two GB of memory there little or no paging. 

I&#8217;ve gone back level on the video card driver and tried different refresh rates. 60 does look a little better than at 85 but for the most part I&#8217;m still getting jerked around. 

I did find that if I decreased the size of the window, the problem is non-existant.

If I had this problem from the beginning I&#8217;d accept that HD playback it just wasn&#8217;t going to work out. But since it did work, I miss the good old days of a few months ago. Other than backing out the last three months of Windows updates are there any suggestions on what the problem may be?

Thanks

Mike


----------



## hott84ss (Feb 25, 2008)

NO Idea but I have a problem, no matter how many times i've installed the Nvidia vga driver, it continues to pop up in hp update. I've installed in hp update, i've tried installing in system restore, i've tried installing from hp's site, i've tried installing the most updated version fron nvidia, nothing will get the stupid update out of hp update. Any suggestions?


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

Uninstall HP Update. Don't put it back on. Seriously, once a PC is built using well used tech - driver updates for the hardware is very rare. YOu can always go to hp.com, type in your model number and see if there are updates.

Video drivers are about the ONLY thing that gets updats monthly.


----------



## hott84ss (Feb 25, 2008)

what do i gain by erasing it other than the stupid driver error will go away.


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

You get rid of the stupid error.

You get ride of another stupid waste of resources program off the HP computer. Usually when I'm done with cleaning out a NEW HP PC, I'd knock off about 200mb of RAM on boot up (WindowsXP).

You can always go to hp.com, type in your model number and see if there are updates - besides video driver.


----------



## bigguy2311 (Apr 13, 2008)

I have alot of the same problems when I have Vista installed, slow rendering in my games cause of the video card, I put in my old mx4000 card and it ran everything alot better but I couldent play most of my new games, I also posted here my rig, and I was wondering if you can possably tell me why it says I have 894 mb for memory, is it not counting my video card or what cause I know I have 2 512 mb chips in, it even says that when I go back to vista


Manufacturer: HP-Pavilion 
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+, MMX, 3DNow (2 CPUs), ~2.2GHz 
Memory: 894MB RAM 
Hard Drive: 320 GB 
Video Card: NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE 
Monitor: ViewSonic VA1930wm 
Sound Card: Realtek HD Audio rear output 
Speakers/Headphones: Altec Lansing subwoofer and speakers, cyber acoustic headphones / mic combo 
Keyboard: USB Root Hub 
Mouse: USB Root Hub 
Mouse Surface: Mousepad 
Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_gdr.070227-2254)


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

Because the GF6150 is an onboard graphics chip - it requires the use of system memory to work. So 128mb of system memory is used for video. You can reduce it down to 32mb, usually. 

Buy a $75~150 video card (depending on what games you may want to play) and it should disable the onboard video... giving back your RAM...


----------



## bigguy2311 (Apr 13, 2008)

ok I'll have to do that when i can get to beaverton next time, what exactly is a non-power of two render support? cause when I use the 6150 LE I get a error saying I dont have that when i go to play one of my games and it runs it really crappy. but all my other games run ok


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

Dunno. That is a software error from that game. The onboard grahics on Nvidia and ATI are easily far mor powerful than intel - but they are still very weak compared to a $100+ video card.


----------



## yeppers (Jun 26, 2004)

I also have had numerous problems with my graphics card NVidia GeForce 6150 LE on my HP, running AMD Athlon 64x2 Dual Core Processor 5000+, Windows XP Media Center Edition SP2. I've installed/reinstalled various driver updates (even straight from Nvidia site). I've tweaked the hardware acceleration several times and it has gotten slightly better, although never completely fixed. I think the 6150 card has a design flaw. Therefore, I plan to replace graphic card. Do you like ATI better than GeForce? Which particular graphic card model do you recommend. I'm not a gamer. Thanks.


----------



## jamesx121 (Apr 23, 2008)

Myke91-- I didn't see a reply to your question about jerky playback after several months???
you say you have a USB harddrive used to store the movies.
I might be off base but I think your hardrive needs a system clean up.
after recording movies over and over again (I don't know if you delete them after you watch them or not.)
either your sectors are starting to fill up. a harddrive more than 75% full will slow down.
or it has over wrote(when deleting movies) itself so many times that your sectors are crammed full of misplaced/fraggmented bytes or lost files.
I would definitely run system tools/defrag. after defrag analyzes your USB hardrive--how
much of the graph was in the red, before it defragged??
after it defragges go to error check (click both boxes) so it will verify your data files and
try to fix/repair bad sectors. you will get a error message when you do this asking
if you want to allow error check to run at next system start-up, click yes and
then manually restart your computer. error check will start running right before windows
asks you to log in.
hopefully you will see marked improvement after you clean up the USB harddrive.



Myke91 said:


> Since this is one of the few places I've found discussing my video card, I thought I'd give it try about my problem.
> 
> Im running Vista Home premium on an HP slimline attached to a 55 Plasma TV using my VGA port. The Video card is a Nvidia GeForce 6150 LE. I also have an HD USB Tuner and playback is done on Window Media Center. Resolution is 1024 X 768 with a refresh rate of 60.
> 
> ...


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

bigguy2311 said:


> ok I'll have to do that when i can get to beaverton next time, what exactly is a non-power of two render support? cause when I use the 6150 LE I get a error saying I dont have that when i go to play one of my games and it runs it really crappy. but all my other games run ok


The 6150 Chipset is an ONBOARD video chipset. Its main function is to display a desktop and video playback with SOME 3D abilities. While its over 5x better than an Intel graphics chipset - it's still a very very weak 3D graphics chip.

Here is a 100point scoreing system between the TOP end $600 9800GX2 (2 GPUs) and other cards.

100 = 9800GX2 ($600)
85 = 8800GTs (g92) (Stupid to give it an OLD name, rather than 8900gts) ($300)
80 = 8800GT ($200)
70 = 9600GT ($125)
25 = 8600GT ($85)
10 = 8400/7300 ($40~50)
5 = 6150/7100 onboard video (chispset)
1 = intel onboard video

If you like to play games, buy a 3D video card... you're missing out.


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

yeppers said:


> I also have had numerous problems with my graphics card NVidia GeForce 6150 LE on my HP, running AMD Athlon 64x2 Dual Core Processor 5000+, Windows XP Media Center Edition SP2. I've installed/reinstalled various driver updates (even straight from Nvidia site). I've tweaked the hardware acceleration several times and it has gotten slightly better, although never completely fixed. I think the 6150 card has a design flaw. Therefore, I plan to replace graphic card. Do you like ATI better than GeForce? Which particular graphic card model do you recommend. I'm not a gamer. Thanks.


The 6150 is NOT a graphics card. its a part of a chip that controls the WHOLE computer. Your video memory is sharing some of your system memory. A mid-range video card is half the size of your entire motherboard and costs more money.

You haven't said what youre problems were... if gaming problems, well - its a slow chip. But you're not a gamer... Output quality issues could be caused by damaged connector or software issue. But it's never be a HIGH performer.


----------



## yeppers (Jun 26, 2004)

Compiler, thanks for your reply.
I'm really frustrated. It happened again this morning.
My issue is that after a period of varying inactivity (from 30 minutes to 4 hours), my video display goes wacko (displaying crazy colors) and my system freezes. Sometimes, the system freezes, without wacko display of colors. Ctrl-Alt-Del is not functionable. I'm forced to hold down power button till shutdown, then restart. Usually, my first two restarts freeze (sometimes with error stating, 'cannot find master boot record'). Sometime the failure gives no error, just freezes. Then I perform a cold restart (shut down, unplug unit, wait 30 seconds, replug, restart).
I've installed and reinstalled latest driver from Nvidia site. I actually got better performance from my original driver, so reverted. I've tweaked graphic acceleration at each setting, without success. I've read several entries of people having trouble with systems that use the nVidia GeForce 6150LE, so assumed this must be the problem. I have three desktops -- a dell, an acer, an this problematic HP pavilion m7640n. I'm not likely to buy another HP desktop. Your thoughts on this matter is much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## yeppers (Jun 26, 2004)

Compiler, I should have 'quick replied' from your latest entry. Please see my latest reply to your questions. Thanks. --Yeppers


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

Turn off the screen saver and hibernation. Its more than a video "driver" problem... but that may help. You may nave defective hardware such as the mobo or likely the PSU (Power SUpply Unit)... I've replaced PSUs in emachines and HPs which "fixed" such random crashes.

Something like a $40~50 350~400watt Antec, Thermaltake may stop your crashes.

HP, Dell, Acer, gateway... they are all the same level of junk.


----------



## yeppers (Jun 26, 2004)

Thanks for info. Taking your recommendations... I changed windows screen saver, from Aquarium, to 3D Text. Also, even though I already had windows power options set to never/never/never, I unchecked 'enable hibernation' under the Hibernation tab of Power Options properties box. So far, so good. I'll also look into replacing power supply with an Antec. BTW, is there any available accurate power supply diagnostic utility? Thanks again.


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

Text is easier than Aquarium... yes.... But for the sake of testing, no screen saver - period.

Testing a PSU? Well, nothing that isn't expensive or technical. As a tech, its easy for me to do a test because I always keep a spare PSU (Someone upgrades a PC, throws out case, etc) for testing.

If the disabled screen saver helps, this it shouldn't be the PSU.


----------



## yeppers (Jun 26, 2004)

OK, got it. No screen saver. Thanks.


----------



## yeppers (Jun 26, 2004)

Well, it has taken me a long time to finally figure this out, but here's a review of the original symptoms and the ultimate fix...
System: 
HP Pavilion m7640n, Windows XP media center edition version 2002 SP2, NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE
Symptoms: 
1)Computer would gradually slow and/or freeze over time requiring several cold restart attempts. 2)After freeze, Computer would only boot after forced shutdown, then waiting for drive to spin down. 3)Restart command (start,shutdown,restart) would not boot windows (hang at windows logo).
Fix:
1)Started computer in safe mode.
2)From 'run', entered 'msconfig', from 'boot.ini' tab, checked '/BASE_Video' box.
3)Successfully rebooted computer in normal mode and noticed that system boot and speed ran perfectly (although graphics settings were bare bones).
4)Logged into HP driver download site and downloaded Fall 2006 Original NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE Graphics Drivers for HP Pavilion Media Center TV m7640n Desktop PC.
5)Installed graphics driver.
6)Entered 'msconfig' again, and unchecked '/BASE_Video' box.
7)Restarted computer in normal mode. Problem solved !

NOTE1: About 8 weeks before my system began freezing, I vaguely remembered receiving a notice from HP update. The update highly recommended that I install an updated driver from Nvidia. Of special concern is that I installed the driver update straight from the nVidia website.

NOTE2: The 'Roll Back Driver' command, from within windows device manager, did not correct the problem. I had to download and reinstall the original graphic driver from the HP download support site.

Cheers !


----------

